# The Moon - Function & Cataclysm



## Skydog (Apr 26, 2021)

"This is an oldie, but uh… well, it's an oldie where I come from."

I’m surprised that Mark Knight and his excellent WaykiWayki YT channel and website does not get more recognition here on our beloved site. The only reference I could find after a few diligent searches was in the Static in the Attic thread a few months ago. As always, apologies in advance if this has in fact already been covered here. I’m not that strong a text searcher to be honest, but I do try. 

But the purpose of this thread is to bring Mark’s ebook on the moon from a few years ago (what can I say, he is ahead of the curve) to anybody and everybody’s attention here who haven’t already seen it. It’s that good. 

The premise is that the moon is an old malfunctioning sun - but in addition to that juicy plot twist - it is chalk full of other earth shape goodies and some of the deepest historical research on sacred text, esoterica and myth one can find on this side of the penny. I still reference it on a frequent basis to this day and was prompted to add it here in light of the recent pick up in moon oddities currently making the rounds. 

Without further ado I give you: Flat Earth Advanced - The Moon - Function & Cataclysm by Mark Knight. 

MediaFire


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ReichenbachDate: 2020-07-31 23:55:15Reaction Score: 0




Skydog said:


> premise is that the moon is an old malfunctioning sun


ThanQ !!!

the moon is an old malfunctioning Sun concept is news for me ... i downloaded the eBook ... the moon never goes out of style or intrigue ... even Elvis would sing today ... M00N me tender ... M00N me true ...


----------



## conductor (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: conductorDate: 2020-08-01 00:59:31Reaction Score: 1




Skydog said:


> "This is an oldie, but uh… well, it's an oldie where I come from."
> 
> I’m surprised that Mark Knight and his excellent WaykiWayki YT channel and website does not get more recognition here on our beloved site. The only reference I could find after a few diligent searches was in the Static in the Attic thread a few months ago. As always, apologies in advance if this has in fact already been covered here. I’m not that strong a text searcher to be honest, but I do try.
> 
> ...


I read the book a couple of years ago and highly recommend it to those who have not seen it. Thought provoking.

_@Skydog_, I agree. Waykiwayki has done some really good research on a variety of topics. He is worth looking up for those who don't know him.


----------

